# Bromeliad Question



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a rather large bromeliad that is currently potted in soil. I have decided that i would like to keep it potted while in the enclosure. I am trying to decide if I should replace the soil in the pot with sphagnum moss for better drainage. This is my first real attempt at keeping brom's in my enclosures.

The brom in question is the large one on the left of the pic. It is probably 12" in diameter.









What are your opinions?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Personally, I'd just take it out of the pot, rinc off the dirt, and stick it where you want it with a hunk of sphag. Keep it tied or held in place until the roots take hold.

Wait untill frogtofall chips in. Hes the brom guy.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

When placing a brom at "ground" level in a viv, we usually plant it in a 50/50 mix of substrate and orchid bark. If you leave it in the pot, I would also recommend lining the hole with orchid bark to increase drainage.

The one you have looks similar to our Neo. hybrid "Royal Cordoban" which does get quite large, but does well in a soil mix.

___
Jim


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jehitch said:


> When placing a brom at "ground" level in a viv, we usually plant it in a 50/50 mix of substrate and orchid bark. If you leave it in the pot, I would also recommend lining the hole with orchid bark to increase drainage.
> 
> The one you have looks similar to our Neo. hybrid "Royal Cordoban" which does get quite large, but does well in a soil mix.
> 
> ...


It should look similar, it came from RainForest Station. 

I think I am going to put it in a slightly larger pot lined with sphagnum and then filled with the 50/50 mix. I was also thinking of breaking out/cutting out the bottom of the pot?


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> It should look similar, it came from RainForest Station.


D'oh! That viv really makes it look small!



Jellyman said:


> I think I am going to put it in a slightly larger pot lined with sphagnum and then filled with the 50/50 mix. I was also thinking of breaking out/cutting out the bottom of the pot?


That should work. You want it to get wet, but for the water to drain off fairly quickly.

___
Jim


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jehitch said:


> D'oh! That viv really makes it look small!___
> Jim


I know. Isn't thay crazy because that thing is about the size of a dinner plate!! I need to get a pic of a frog near it once i actually get the frogs in there.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't put sphagnum moss anywhere near a brom like this in a viv. That stuff is just gonna hold water too long, especially in a sealed box like a viv.

Your best bet is either 50/50 bark/substrate or even straight bark.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> I wouldn't put sphagnum moss anywhere near a brom like this in a viv. That stuff is just gonna hold water too long, especially in a sealed box like a viv.
> 
> Your best bet is either 50/50 bark/substrate or even straight bark.


Good to know. I'm not opposed to straight bark. Would you recomend that over the 50/50 mix?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not really. Mostly b/c bark breaks down pretty fast. The mix is better.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Not really. Mostly b/c bark breaks down pretty fast. The mix is better.


That makes it fairly easy for me because it is already in a mix. I'll just repot it so it has more room for the roots.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it being root bound. As a matter of fact, its probably better for your situation.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Jellyman said:


> I have a rather large bromeliad that is currently potted in soil. I have decided that i would like to keep it potted while in the enclosure. I am trying to decide if I should replace the soil in the pot with sphagnum moss for better drainage. This is my first real attempt at keeping brom's in my enclosures.
> 
> The brom in question is the large one on the left of the pic. It is probably 12" in diameter.
> 
> ...


Nice viv! Do you mean the brom on the RIGHT in the picture?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Nice viv! Do you mean the brom on the RIGHT in the picture?



Yep. There I go getting my right and left mixed up again. It is more of an issue when I'm driving.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Just checking. I'm not that good with them myself.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If you keep the tank at 85% humidity, there is probably misting going on every day, and it will saturate the substrate---I would say unless the bromeliad can dry out every few days, the soggy substrate will probably rot it within a few weeks. You could try putting it in an Epiweb or tree fern pot above ground instead of planting it in the substrate so it could get more air. I would also anchor it with sphagnum moss and get rid of the potting mix since it holds so much water. I would not even leave it in the pot in a humid viv at all. 
All the ones I've had planted either died or I moved up to perches on wood so they would get ample air. I really haven't had too much luck with them in the substrate b/c of the high humidity and pooling water from daily misting/runoff in the viv.
I never mist my broms unless the frogs are calling. They don't need a constant pool of water in them when there is high humidity.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> If you keep the tank at 85% humidity, there is probably misting going on every day, and it will saturate the substrate---I would say unless the bromeliad can dry out every few days, the soggy substrate will probably rot it within a few weeks.


Common sense would make me agree with that, but strangely my broms in this tank are still going strong/pupping: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...9-gallon-springtail-culture-pumilio-tank.html


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> If you keep the tank at 85% humidity, there is probably misting going on every day, and it will saturate the substrate---I would say unless the bromeliad can dry out every few days, the soggy substrate will probably rot it within a few weeks. You could try putting it in an Epiweb or tree fern pot above ground instead of planting it in the substrate so it could get more air. I would also anchor it with sphagnum moss and get rid of the potting mix since it holds so much water. I would not even leave it in the pot in a humid viv at all.
> All the ones I've had planted either died or I moved up to perches on wood so they would get ample air. I really haven't had too much luck with them in the substrate b/c of the high humidity and pooling water from daily misting/runoff in the viv.
> I never mist my broms unless the frogs are calling. They don't need a constant pool of water in them when there is high humidity.


Actually the brom will not be planted in the substrate, It will be sitting above the substrate potted so it can drain easily.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Common sense would make me agree with that, but strangely my broms in this tank are still going strong/pupping: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...9-gallon-springtail-culture-pumilio-tank.html



That's just in my experience. I used only cocofiber and mist daily.
It looks like you have a better mix that would allow for more aeration compared to the cocofiber granules, which sit together more compactly. Maybe you could try that mix in the area where he is planting bromeliads.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> Actually the brom will not be planted in the substrate, It will be sitting above the substrate potted so it can drain easily.


Yeah, I just wanted to point that out in case you were going to plant them. I also thought using an Epiweb pot would help w/drainage. But I guess you might have success with a less-compact substrate---might as well try it and see!
Mine pup regularly when mounted up higher in the tank---I concealed a container in the bkgd when building the viv, so the bromeliad is growing and pupping out of the wall---it's neat.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> That's just in my experience. I used only cocofiber and mist daily.
> It looks like you have a better mix that would allow for more aeration compared to the cocofiber granules, which sit together more compactly. Maybe you could try that mix in the area where he is planting bromeliads.


Yeah basically they're just sitting in loose beds of sphagnum moss


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

earthfrog said:


> That's just in my experience. I used only cocofiber and mist daily.
> It looks like you have a better mix that would allow for more aeration compared to the cocofiber granules, which sit together more compactly. Maybe you could try that mix in the area where he is planting bromeliads.


Susan, have you tried mixing some more coarse or inorganic materials into the coconut fiber? We usually mix the fine ground coco fiber with the coarse fiber, and add about 1 part sand for six parts coconut. This seems to drain much better, and we have broms planted in it that are throwing out pups like crazy.

___
Jim


----------

